# motorhome respray arrgg!!



## 89019 (May 12, 2005)

Hi all
My baby son danny(19yr) decided to wash our motor home,what a thoutghtful lad .So to do i thorough job he used his older brothers industrial jet wash! now he has stripped the paint of the side and part rear of our motorhome (26ft dethleffs A Class) any ideas how much for a respray any ideas anybody? is there such a thing as a good CHEAP job? Any one with such experience would be gratefully received as winter is on the way and spain is calling
many thanks to you all for a great site
pete


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Like most things in life Pete you get what you pay for. Aluminium is tricky stuff to paint, it needs a special primer that is self etching. Have a word with a local spray shop, you may be better off taking the rest of the paint off with the jet wash. The paintshop will have a clean base to start from then. The biggest cost of paintwork is preparation so by taking the rest of the paint off (careful not to dent the ali )you should be able to negotiate a reasonable deal. But don't forget to make sure that they use a self etching primer or else the next time it rains you won't have any paint on your Dethleff


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

8O Sorry to hear that, Jeez,,,,, 8O If you were to be honest with yourself, then you must know there is no such thing as a 'cheap spray job'
The hardest part will be getting quotes from Paint and Body shops that can undertake such a job due to the size of the 'van, maybe a commercial dealer may help, otherwise it's back to the supplier  

Best of luck M&D


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Bad luck, and I hope you get it satisfactorily sorted (and don't be too hard on the lad - I never really got either of my boys to do a good job washing the motorhome!)

My advice would be to try to avoid a bodywork shop that only does 'commercial vehicles' - their standards could be lower than a bodyshop that deals with private cars. The reason is the less-demanding customer who brings in his works Transit (or whatever) for a wing respray - the bodyshop get used to doing less-than-perfect jobs for undemanding customers.

I think this is the perfect moment to use a motorhome dealer with the right facilities.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Sorry but I've got to disagree with you B&S. If you take it to a place that only does cars A- they probably won't have the room and B- a commercial place will know how to deal properly with aluminium and have the proper facilities to spray a large vehicle


----------



## 89019 (May 12, 2005)

*i love my boys still*

many thanks all But as i was hoping to go away in dec (ports\bilbo of which i was quoted to night £276.70 return going to ring tomorrow to confirm) P&O by the way... The best quote i have had so far is £2000 (respray) going to check his work out and if the quality is good i will go for it,but as thats my holiday budget gone i will have a shinney m\home on my drive for winter so when am cold and miserable i can look out of my window at my m\home and think am blessed with 2 great sons..WHO will have to put up with daddy for christmas & new yr
cheers all
pete


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

hi Pete Why not pop over to France for Xmas/New Year . P&O are doing a good deal at the moment and although most campsites are shut there are plenty of Aires that will be mostly empty. Some, like Le Treport even have electric. That way you could still be out enjoying your resprayed motorhome without too much outlay.


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Why not leave the respray till later.
The ali isn't going to rust but it will weather, and you can polish that yourself before the respray next year. 
Our Ali RAF aeroplanes were often left unpainted in the 50's 60's and it did them no lasting harm. the crashed or were scrapped before the fell apart!!!

nobby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

How good is your French or spanish ?

Given the standard of driving in the latter I would have thought they would have had wall to wall re-spray places. You could always ask on the expatriate abroad web forums for a recommendation.

G.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Try Chips Away they are a national franchise and they do small area paint repairs.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

[Posted in error] It somehow came up in recent posts and all I wanted to do was respond helpfully, not noticing the date of the original post!

Sorry!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

It will be a tricky job now, some four years after the original incident!

Nice advertising, though


----------



## 114703 (Jul 22, 2008)

Can someone please tell me how this site works, everytime I have posted a comment trying to help someone or give information on our services I have had my posts removed, I have spoken to the site owner and questioned him on this issue, he said it was because it was a direct advert OK, even though I sponser this site with our banner <> ihave my posts removed, when i post you could try to google with no direct link of phone numbers we are removed, if you click on our banner ir goes to redvers, surlely a moderator can unerstand the need for SPONSERS need a return for their adverts I have made only a couple of posts and all have been sensored.

I pay my way surley Im allowed to self promote in a discreat kind of way

:evil:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*RV Respray*

Just perplexed why the jetwash should totally remove all of the paint.
This would suggest to me that an incorrect primer or paint preparation was used initially. If this is so then unless this was a repair then the whole van would be suspect.

Polished Al is more ecconomical on fuel and goes faster but it doesn't stay polished for long :-(

Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

RV-MOTs said:


> Can someone please tell me how this site works, everytime I have posted a comment trying to help someone or give information on our services I have had my posts removed, I have spoken to the site owner and questioned him on this issue, he said it was because it was a direct advert OK, even though I sponser this site with our banner www.motorhomemot.co.uk ihave my posts removed, when i post you could try to google with no direct link of phone numbers we are removed, if you click on our banner ir goes to redvers, surlely a moderator can unerstand the need for SPONSERS need a return for their adverts I have made only a couple of posts and all have been sensored.
> 
> I pay my way surley Im allowed to self promote in a discreat kind of way
> 
> :evil:


The MODs are merely upholding the site rules which apply to all, advertisers included.

Dave


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

> The MODs are merely upholding the site rules which apply to all, advertisers included.


To all advertisers except Outdoor Bits, who presumably have a special exemption!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Why aren't Johns Cross penalised in the same way? If anything is mentioned a touting for business response comes forth. But long may it continue because 99% of that person's posts are helpful. So why ban this one who is offering advice and a service the original poster needs?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> if you click on our banner ir goes to redvers


The url goes to the url that you told us to point it to i.e. your site url ?

Advertisers pay for banner space, unfortunately if we changed our advertising policy it would be hard to uphold i.e. If we said ok advertisers are allowed to post information etc in the forums and contact details then no doubt some advertisers would be on the site every 15 minutes trawling through posts and replying with contact details and spamming the forums constantly and unnecessarily.

I have discussed this in depth with the other mods and the only means of allowing banner advertisers leeway in the forums would be to create a new section of the forums to allow interactivity with advertisers. Two schools of thought on this, we discussed a sort of Ask the Trade section or an Advertisers offers section.



> To all advertisers except Outdoor Bits, who presumably have a special exemption!


 Well seeing as Outdoorbits are the sister shop to the MHF community then yes 



> Why aren't Johns Cross penalised in the same way


Peter is subject to the same rules and his posts do get censored and or pulled sometimes.

This does raise another interesting point, the mods exercise their common sense when removing / editing posts. A poster who is an active participant on the site and who answers queries and joins in the community alongside the odd touting will no doubt receive more lenient responses


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I tried advertising Viagra sales. And I got pulled.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I advertised Viagra - and pulled!!


:rightfighter5:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The rules stated above do not equate to the response by Nuke which states that if a person is an active participant in the forums they are allowed some leeway. I think if you look back over very many posts rule number 2 is breached frequently.

The problem is that if a poster is desperately looking for someone to provide a particular piece of equipment or a service that he is unable to obtain locally such as a respray why can't a trader say that he is able to provide such and such a service.

There is a difficult balance to be drawn though and I can well understand the argument that we do not want this site to be littered with traders advertising their wares.

On balance the moderators seem to have got things just about right but there is a balance to be drawn and there will be inconsistencies.

For my part I do have some sympathy for the trader who has had his post removed on this occasion because of the nature of the original question where information was sought for a ballpark figure for a respray.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I suggested a better way ahead here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-723223.html#723223

But clearly from nuke's post earlier in this thread, after discussion with the MODs it was panned.

Dave


----------



## nickit (Apr 27, 2009)

I joined this forum recently as motorhome owner with no trading interests, but this debate strikes me as one that is happening in the wider media world.
I work in radio advertising for a group who own stations such as Heart and classic fm and this discussion takes place daily with our programming team.
If comment is needed from on motor dealer on say a new legislation we would try to get it from an advertising spending motor dealer - its seen as a 'perk' of the job! Clearly they can't say 'come to us' during an interview but thy can say 'at XYZ company we always ensure rule XYZ is followed' ... after that its the consumers choice to visit or not.
Currently the rules are being relaxed on product placement across the board hence, if people are clear that they are traders (from their avatar?) then we as the consumer are free to make a educated choice?
So if kevin for example told me he is capable of doing the job then I can choose to put him on my list of suppliers if I wish.
All medias have agendas, why do guests go on Johnathon Ross on the non commercial BBC? (predominantly to promote some b....y autobiography/Film) hence why should we pretend we live in this uncommercial utopia, lets embrace it!!

If im looking for a service it appears more helpful that someone can tell me they can do it rather than me having to wait for another member to mention them?
Advertisers can pay to be a part of our content -in the same way you guys had the great TV competition last week (incidentally saw the winners pictures yesterday and am very jealous!)

Perhaps I'm biased but I feel a comment in a thread would put the advertiser on my list of people to look at - not force me to drive straight to their door?
Unless you want to PM me with a deal on those tv's for a tenner!!!!

Nick


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Resprays*

Thought this thread was about some poor bloke having to have his RV resprayed. I seem to have lost the thread.

Steve


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

peteburns1963 said:


> Hi all
> My baby son danny(19yr) decided to wash our motor home,what a thoutghtful lad .So to do i thorough job he used his older brothers industrial jet wash! now he has stripped the paint of the side and part rear of our motorhome (26ft dethleffs A Class) any ideas how much for a respray any ideas anybody? is there such a thing as a good CHEAP job? Any one with such experience would be gratefully received as winter is on the way and spain is calling
> many thanks to you all for a great site
> pete


Lee & Turner Bridgend did a wonderful job on my MH recently

They have the facilities to work on large vehicles and also deal in MH's

Maybe worth a google


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi all, many thanks for your past replys, my dethleffs cost me £6000 to respray then shortly after due to a medical complaint i had to sell her because the wife would not drive a lefthooker. Traded her for a B584 jean can drive her, so just to let you know what happened. 
pete1963 










































































7


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Wupert said:


> peteburns1963 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


Oh bugger I didnt realise this was a thread from the past and a spat from today

Thats my senior moment for today wasted


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

How bad is it? Another cheaper option, is to find a nice scenic picture and have it text wrapped onto the back!

Or you could just text wrap the whole thing in plain white - if you have textured sides, may be more difficult - but pay the top price for top quality or the wrap will shrink.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

After £6000 I would have swapped him indoors - not the left hand rig!!!! :buzzsaw:


----------

